# 622 With External Hard Drive vs. 722



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I have been following some of the posts here about both the new Dish 722 and the capability to add an external hard drive to the Dish 622. I do have a 622 already and I am trying to decide if I should upgrade to a 722 or simply add an external hard drive. Here are some of the pros and cons as I see them. Please feel free to add more as you see fit:

Upgrade to 722 Pros: 

-All in One Solution (no extra device)

Upgrade to 722 Cons:

-Incurs additional contract through DISH 



Add External Hard Drive Pros:

-The external hard drive fee is a one time fee

Add External Hard Drive Cons:

-The "wife factor" meaning that it adds an additional component that she will see


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I did both. I bought a new 722 and added external hard drives to all of my hd dvrs, except one. I now have 500gb on my 722 and 250gb on my 622 in the bedroom. I shouldn't run out of recording time any time soon.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Jim148 said:


> -The "wife factor" meaning that it adds an additional component that she will see


Who said she has to see it. Put it on the floor behind your Entertainment Center or TV.

What i did is fill up the dvr with HD programming, read 'Planet Earth', and my wife kept bugging me to free up space on the DVR. I told her that i would be happy to and bought the USB drive. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would view the 18-month commitment as a "wash" really... Consider that yes, a new commitment would be required for getting a ViP722... BUT if you get an external drive, it is only useful for as long as you have your Dish account active so if you left Dish in 6 months, then any movies on that hard drive would be unwatchable anyway... so the commitment factor is really a non-factor in my mind.

If you can get the ViP722 with the $149 and $100 rebate, then that would about wash with the $39.99 hard drive fee... so unless and until you needed more than the 55 hours on the internal drive, you'd be the same. If you archive a lot OR had to pay $199, then that might make the decision easier to go external.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank you very much for all of the replies. I am not necessarily in a big hurry to do this, but it helps me to air my options on this forum.

Thanks again, I do appreciate it!


----------

